# Anyone in the toronto area wanting to jam?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Im primarily in North York. basically I got a singer, and me on guitar. I can do either rhythm or lead. If anyone is willing to jam, just PM me.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Why don't you give us some details bout yerself? What type of music your into jamming on etc. Gear requirements?

CT.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Why don't you give us some details bout yerself? What type of music your into jamming on etc. Gear requirements?
> 
> CT.:confused-smiley-010


well, I was planning on them PMing me and ill discuss with them further. But Ill just say here:

Mostly classic rock. Bands I mostly play are guns n roses, black sabbath, led zeppelin, AC/DC, Hendrix, Pink floyd.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Around where do you live? I live in Etobicoke, Scarlet and Eglington.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Around where do you live? I live in Etobicoke, Scarlet and Eglington.


Around Bathurst and Finch.


----------



## adam walker (May 6, 2006)

Hey,
Bathurst and Finch is not that far from me, I'm at keele. I'm a guitarist, 5 years playing, pm me if you want to jam or whatever.


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm also a guitarist, and I'm around Bayview and Finch. I can play a little bit of drums too, so if you guys need an emergency-jam-drummer i think i can do it....or a guitar player too, that i can do well  

there is a cool rehearsal space on Sheppard, between Yonge and Bathurst.


----------

